# #1 Alabama / #3 Ohio State (2021 National Championship)



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

After a crazy season of having to deal with this COVID virus mess, and all the bumps along the way, we have FINALLY made it to the end. To crown a champion. Tonight, we crown the COVID Madness champion!  

Looking at the pregame warmups right now, and man, those are some big dudes on that OSU team! Dang!  But still, as I predicted in another thread, I believe Bama wins it tonight. I hope I am wrong, but I have been very impressed with this Bama team all year. This looks like one of Saban's best teams. 

It's the #1 Tide and the #3 Buckeyes! SEC vs Big Ten. Let's get it on!

*GO BUCKEYES!*


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

Oh, and I hope I don't have to see that stupid Saban duck commercial again tonight!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Oh, and I hope I don't have to see that stupid Saban duck commercial again tonight!


You're going to see Saban cursing out refs, cursing out assistants, fist bumping ducks, and whoopin yankees! Roll T1de!


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

Here comes Justin Corn Fields and the gang!


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Here comes Justin Corn Fields and the gang!
> 
> View attachment 1060006


I hope that our linebacker doesn't legally hit him and get ejected. Clemson said it sucks when that happens


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

Just seeing Jaylen Waddle is going to play for Bama. That's big news for Bamna.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

He sure looked gimpy walking off the field. Its great he's trying to go but I think if he plays it's just as a decoy?


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 11, 2021)

Welp bama has it in the bank... Lee Corso put the Nut head on.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

Chris 195 7/8 B&C said:


> Welp bama has it in the bank... Lee Corso put the Nut head on.


I actually hollered out loud NOOOOOOOO!!!!!!!!!


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 11, 2021)

That was weird.  The game coin had the trophy on one side and the Alabama “A” on the other.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

Here we go! 

_*GO BUCKEYES!*_


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 11, 2021)

Go Bama!


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 11, 2021)

If it was not for GON I wouldn’t have know the game was on. ?


----------



## fishnguy (Jan 11, 2021)

Go to work, Bama!


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> That was weird.  The game coin had the trophy on one side and the Alabama “A” on the other.


You’re surprised  ?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

TD Bama!

7-0 Tied after a nice opening drive.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 11, 2021)

buckpasser said:


> That was weird.  The game coin had the trophy on one side and the Alabama “A” on the other.



Ref might have pulled the wrong gold coin out of his pocket.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

TD Buckeyes! That was a heck of a catch on the previous play to the tight end! Wow!

7-7


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 11, 2021)

td OSU


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2021)

GO BUCKDAWGS!!!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

Master Teague is a load bit he doesnt have the wiggle Sermon does. Teague just has to play great


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 11, 2021)

Neck and neck!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

We can't afford anymore injuries. Already seeing guys on the field I haven't seen all season. Now Cage down. Just got him back off covid. Geez


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 11, 2021)

BAMA aint got no time to waist on kicking durn field goals ...lol


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

I think we need more commercials. This is getting ridiculous.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> BAMA aint got no time to waist on kicking durn field goals ...lol


OSU is down both kickers so I know we ain't kicking no fieldgoals


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 11, 2021)

Unless the buckeyes got some magic energy drinks that D (especially d-line) gonna be tired come the 4th qtr. with these long punishing drives.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

TD Bama! 

14-7 Bama


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 11, 2021)

Sermon is out.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2021)

Another hit like that and them ribs gonna say ...NO,NO,NO MORE.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

Metro Trout said:


> Sermon is out.


And now Cage which is Togiai backup is out on the Dline. Fields is definitely not 100%.
Just have to keep playing


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 11, 2021)

What happens if you play more than 6 games.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

There we go


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

TD Buckeyes!

14 all


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

To good guys


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 11, 2021)

Wow


----------



## Para Bellum (Jan 11, 2021)

NAJEE!


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2021)

Bama just has too much. Suckeyes will have a little sniff but won’t be long before the fat lady sings...


----------



## buckpasser (Jan 11, 2021)

Najee bad now.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2021)

Alabama mafia gonna clip some folks if the referees keep calling penalties on bammer


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

OSU in a 4 4 defense which I have never seen them run. They are just trying to make Bama use clock to score. Fields just has to ball out.


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2021)

Man. those defenses stink.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

Resica said:


> Man. those defenses stink.


Cmon man. Bama with an historic offense and OSU playing with alot of backups. It is what it is. There is not another defense in the country that would be out there balling right now.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2021)

Total ** call


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 11, 2021)

tOSU might want to cover number 6 dressed in Crimson


----------



## John (Jan 11, 2021)

Can they both lose? I don’t like Alabama but man I don’t like osu


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Cmon man. Bama with an historic offense and OSU playing with alot of backups. It is what it is. There is not another defense in the country that would be out there balling right now.


Just sayin. Defense is nice sometimes.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

RipperIII said:


> Total ** call


I hate targeting but that was a text book call for the ref. I hate it though. Call the penalty but don't throw the kid out unless its something malicious


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> tOSU might want to cover number 6 dressed in Crimson


They can’t.....forget it.


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2021)

Fields will show his true colors before it’s over. A couple of pics at least.


----------



## AugustaDawg (Jan 11, 2021)

Bogus pass interference call.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Cmon man. Bama with an historic offense and OSU playing with alot of backups. It is what it is. There is not another defense in the country that would be out there balling right now.


C’mon man.....one thread with no excuses......pleeeeeaasse


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2021)

Ohio State won't be able to keep up at this pace.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

Smith is awesome. Beautifull football


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2021)

Game over, I suspect.


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2021)

Fat lady warming up...


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2021)

What’s wrong with the buckdawgs?


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> C’mon man.....one thread with no excuses......pleeeeeaasse


Really...


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2021)

Resica said:


> Game over, I suspect.


Nap Time!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

With a full defense OSU would have its work cut out but not being able to get any pressure its just pitch and catch


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> They can’t.....forget it.


Don’t know if in 40 years of watching college ball I’ve ever seen a WR that good.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2021)

I want Florida to join the Big10. Much easier path to the big show!


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2021)

That's not a 6 on his uniform... it's a S


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> Really...


I can hope


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> With a full defense OSU would have its work cut out but not being able to get any pressure its just pitch and catch


They have 11 5 stars on the field don’t they?


----------



## bilgerat (Jan 11, 2021)

Whitefeather said:


> Don’t know if in 40 years of watching college ball I’ve ever seen a WR that good.


Calvin Johnson was pretty amazing to watch on Saturdays


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

Decimated by injuries and covid. Wyatt Davis out. Next man up.lol


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 11, 2021)

Dawgs played Bama closer... with Stetson .
Just saying. Good night Irene.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 11, 2021)

These OSU boys are softer than Tua


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> I want Florida to join the Big10. Much easier path to the big show!


That's Fer sure,,,,
OSU Sux,,,,without the The,,,,


----------



## Whitefeather (Jan 11, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Calvin Johnson was pretty amazing to watch on Saturdays



Watched him play at Sandy Creek HS. He was special even in HS


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Calvin Johnson was pretty amazing to watch on Saturdays


They should have thrown it to him every play, why they didn't is mind boggling. Underutilized.


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2021)

Give us a competitive football game, please.


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2021)

bilgerat said:


> Calvin Johnson was pretty amazing to watch on Saturdays


Was Chan the coach then?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Decimated by injuries and covid. Wyatt Davis out. Next man up.lol


I think we’re out of lineman.


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> These OSU boys are softer than Tua


imagine a full season...they couldn't field a full team...


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2021)

RipperIII said:


> imagine a full season...they couldn't field a full team...


They’d be just fine. Remember, they play a Big10 schedule.


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> I think we’re out of lineman.


What a sucky avatar...


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 11, 2021)

RipperIII said:


> imagine a full season...they couldn't field a full team...


Ha ha! Good point. Game isn't over yet. Najee Harris might get called for targeting and thrown out


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> I hate targeting but that was a text book call for the ref. I hate it though. Call the penalty but don't throw the kid out unless its something malicious


it's moot point now, but the DB was definitely aiming for the


mguthrie said:


> I think we’re out of lineman.


still think tosu is the best D BAMA has seen this season?


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2021)

Alabama rollin!


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2021)

8 team playoff.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> What a sucky avatar...


Your still butt hurt over that


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

RipperIII said:


> it's moot point now, but the DB was definitely aiming for the
> 
> still think tosu is the best D BAMA has seen this season?


If we had a full roster. Yes. I thought they’d still be competitive. I’m not sure what they’re doing with this 4 4 defense. Hopefully we see some positive adjustments. If not I’m headed to bed. Got to be up at 5 in the morning


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2021)

Resica said:


> 8 team playoff.


Why? Do you think a NC team was in the 5-8 group?


----------



## antharper (Jan 11, 2021)

All over but the excuses !


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> Why? Do you think a NC team was in the 5-8 group?


Why you ask. Because if kids thought they had a chance to play for National Championship at another school we might not see the same 3 plus 1 in the playoff.


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2021)

Alabama and Clemson winning every other year is only good for Alabama and Clemson fans. It's no good for the game of football.


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Your still butt hurt over that


Heck no I was glad to see him gone!


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2021)

Resica said:


> Why you ask. Because if kids thought they had a chance to play for National Championship at another school we might not see the same 3 plus 1 in the playoff.


But the results would be the same. They went to a 4 team playoff because everyone complained about the top 2 in the polls playing for the NC. Now folks aren’t happy and want to expand it to 8. Where do we stop? I think the committee should be able to put the best team in the top 4.


----------



## tcward (Jan 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Your still butt hurt over that


He officially has the same amount of nattys as Fromm—0.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 11, 2021)

If Najee Harris would have went flying instead of taking that hit like a champ, the Ohio Stste player would have ejected. I wouldn't agree with it. I paused the TV and it was helmet to helmet. Point is that if you don't go flying across the field, they don't call it


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> He officially has the same amount of nattys as Fromm—0.


Didn't Fromm make it a closer game in the National Championship Game against Alabama??


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

Dang. If we can get another stop on D we’ll be back in this


----------



## Resica (Jan 11, 2021)

bullgator said:


> But the results would be the same. They went to a 4 team playoff because everyone complained about the top 2 in the polls playing for the NC. Now folks aren’t happy and want to expand it to 8. Where do we stop? I think the committee should be able to put the best team in the top 4.


I think you missed my point. Spread the wealth.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

TD Buckeyes!

38-24 Bama


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> He officially has the same amount of nattys as Fromm—0.


Your comparing him to Fromm?did you see that drive and pass?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

tcward said:


> Heck no I was glad to see him gone!


I bet you are. Lol


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

antharper said:


> All over but the excuses !


Not yet


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

I think Snook done went to drink his sorrows away.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I think Snook done went to drink his sorrows away.


He’s working on his February update.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 11, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> Your comparing him to Fromm?did you see that drive and pass?


Fields is a gamer man. I'm impressed myself


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2021)

tosu probably starts bringing the house


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 11, 2021)

I don’t get why the Buckeyes didn’t go hurry-up warp speed offense the whole game like they did against Clemson. What few time they went hurry-up they’ve had success.


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 11, 2021)

Jones is pretty good at the quarterback position


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> I think Snook done went to drink his sorrows away.


Lol 
Great job Bama clearly the best team in the country!!!! Just not OSUs night either. Just to much to overcome.
Hats off to you Bama guys and your team!!!


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 11, 2021)

I’m out guys. Congrats to the Bama fans


----------



## James12 (Jan 11, 2021)

Number 41 didn’t even try on that goal line run vs. Najee


----------



## bullgator (Jan 11, 2021)

Bama-UF was a better game.


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2021)

The buck dawgs Ever gonna score again?


----------



## RipperIII (Jan 11, 2021)

biggest surprise of the night...our D

olave has been a non factor


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> Fields is a gamer man. I'm impressed myself


I think its been clear from early on Fields is not right. He probably won't say a word otherwise but you could see him struggling with pain early on. He usually throws hard but ive noticed tonight he has no zip on the ball.


----------



## James12 (Jan 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Lol
> Great job Bama clearly the best team in the country!!!! Just not OSUs night either. Just to much to overcome.
> Hats off to you Bama guys and your team!!!



Too much to overcome?


----------



## KS Bow Hunter (Jan 11, 2021)

Well Saban does what Saban does.  Wins.  I thought TOSU might have a shot at this one, but that first half was brutal to come back from...


----------



## Throwback (Jan 11, 2021)

Go buck dawgs!


----------



## James12 (Jan 11, 2021)

...and to think, Saban may have his best class coming in this year.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

James12 said:


> Too much to overcome?


Yes many starters on D out, Sermon out on first play, Fields not 100% and Bama being the best team in the country with that offense. Wasn't implying OSU would have won if they were 100% just on top of everything it also wasn't their night.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

James12 said:


> ...and to think, Saban may have his best class coming in this year.


And OSUs class is right there with them


----------



## James12 (Jan 11, 2021)

I like how AL has Crimson Tide on the back of their helmets.


----------



## James12 (Jan 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes many starters on D out, Sermon out on first play, Fields not 100% and Bama being the best team in the country with that offense. Wasn't implying OSU would have won if they were 100% just on top of everything it also wasn't their night.



Here we go.  Good grief.


----------



## James12 (Jan 11, 2021)

No catch


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

James12 said:


> Here we go.  Good grief.


Bama is the best team in the country. What else are you looking for?


----------



## James12 (Jan 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Bama is the best team in the country. What else are you looking for?



To leave it at just that - they went 12-0, AND in their conference.  Covid/injuries doesn’t change a thing here in my opinion.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 11, 2021)

Thats a sorry Personal foul call. They just felt sorry for fields.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

James12 said:


> To leave it at just that - they went 12-0, AND in their conference.  Covid/injuries doesn’t change a thing here in my opinion.


And your opinion is fine but I can also have an opinion that all those issues kept the game from being more competitive and thats simply a fact. Doesnt mean OSU would have won. Its just discussion which is what this thread is for.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Didn't Fromm make it a closer game in the National Championship Game against Alabama??


Yep he did


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 11, 2021)

Meh, college football is woke.


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Lol
> Great job Bama clearly the best team in the country!!!! Just not OSUs night either. Just to much to overcome.
> Hats off to you Bama guys and your team!!!


Y'all had a good season Snook!
Congrats on making it to the Big Show!


----------



## Rackmaster (Jan 11, 2021)

I don't care what team you are hard to beat Nick Saban!

Congrats Bama!


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 11, 2021)

why punt?


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 11, 2021)

Congrats Bama, y’all earned it this crazy year and y’all were untouchable.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> I don't care what team you are hard to beat Nick Saban!
> 
> Congrats Bama!


Unless he's coaching in Miami.


----------



## Chris 195 7/8 B&C (Jan 11, 2021)

On a side note, I’d be surprised if Waddle comes back to what he used to be after watching him limping around on the sideline and after the game.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 11, 2021)

Curb stomped. At least Stetson had his team ahead of Bama  for some of the game.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 11, 2021)

*Final 52-24*
Tide rolls in and drowns Fields and the Buckeyes. I hate it, but it was exactly as I expected. 

Congrats, Bama bros. Y'all got a pretty good team.


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 11, 2021)

Rackmaster said:


> Y'all had a good season Snook!
> Congrats on making it to the Big Show!


Thanks Rack!!!!

I didn't want to say it before the game but going from almost not playing at all to Beating Clemson they way Bama beat us tonight made the season a success. On to next year.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 11, 2021)

Any player who "opted out" of playing any game this year "to save themselves for the "not for long league" should be made to watch this game.. over and over and over to see what real football players are.


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2021)

Maybe Coastal Carolina and Cincinnati should've been in the playoffs, instead of Notre Dame and TOSU!


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Maybe Coastal Carolina and Cincinnati should've been in the playoffs, instead of Notre Dame and TOSU!


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 12, 2021)

Texas A&M should have went in before the media darling Buckeyes. 5 games less and a weak schedule. Whole thing was a joke. But Bama ...no joke.


----------



## nickel back (Jan 12, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> Yes many starters on D out, Sermon out on first play, Fields not 100% and Bama being the best team in the country with that offense. Wasn't implying OSU would have won if they were 100% just on top of everything it also wasn't their night.



YAWN...


----------



## treemanjohn (Jan 12, 2021)

Alabama and Saban are the benchmark that every team should shoot for. They're relentless


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Good win Bama,,,,yes I'm still a LSU fan,,,,? ? ? ? 

Season's done, time to change the Avy back,,,,say good bye to pretty LA girl,,,,


----------



## James12 (Jan 12, 2021)

It’s crazy to think what Saban has done in the era he’s done it.  I’m so over the Bryant vs. Saban talk and I’m glad he’s passed him now.  Saban has had limited scholarships with a far superior and competitive playing field.   Sure wish he coached my team ?.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 12, 2021)




----------



## nix03 (Jan 12, 2021)

Twiggbuster said:


> Texas A&M should have went in before the media darling Buckeyes. 5 games less and a weak schedule. Whole thing was a joke. But Bama ...no joke.


I agree, shows how weak of a schedule Ohio State plays and Fields is not a SEC quarterback like some think.


----------



## westcobbdog (Jan 12, 2021)

James12 said:


> It’s crazy to think what Saban has done in the era he’s done it.  I’m so over the Bryant vs. Saban talk and I’m glad he’s passed him now.  Saban has had limited scholarships with a far superior and competitive playing field.   Sure wish he coached my team ?.


No doubt, plus Bear had Gump for 4 years and Nicky still passed him.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 12, 2021)

Batjack said:


> Unless he's coaching in Miami.


They were in Miami


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

Batjack said:


> Any player who "opted out" of playing any game this year "to save themselves for the "not for long league" should be made to watch this game.. over and over and over to see what real football players are.


No kidding. I can’t believe waddle even played. Looked like smith broke a finger. Sermon with a broken collar bone and fields not letting on how bad he was hurting. And still running the ball.


----------



## dutchie49 (Jan 12, 2021)

Bama blowout shows who is the real football team. Ohio should never have been in the game to begin with.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

DAWG1419 said:


> View attachment 1060084


You folks comparing fields to Fromm are just embarrassing yourselves. I’m going to go out on a limb and say fields goes higher in the draft.


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

dutchie49 said:


> Bama blowout shows who is the real football team. Ohio should never have been in the game to begin with.


Why not? They smoked Clemson.


----------



## DannyW (Jan 12, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> You folks comparing fields to Fromm are just embarrassing yourselves. I’m going to go out on a limb and say fields goes higher in the draft.



Fields still goes in the first round but he is no longer the 2nd pick behind TL...maybe around #15 to New England?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

DannyW said:


> Fields still goes in the first round but he is no longer the 2nd pick behind TL...maybe around #15 to New England?


Ok. I’m sure he’d rather play in New England than NY anyhow


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2021)

I wonder if Fields is going to use the race card because they lost?


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2021)

Bama team was racist


----------



## Twiggbuster (Jan 12, 2021)

I betting Fields stock is trending down.
Clemson was an anomaly. Throw it out ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2021)

mguthrie said:


> You folks comparing fields to Fromm are just embarrassing yourselves. I’m going to go out on a limb and say fields goes higher in the draft.


Was Fromm even drafted?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2021)

Dawgs should of been playing Bama last night. That early season meeting between us shouldn't have counted against us cause we weren't healthy and stuff. Dawgs didn't have JT Daniels then. Dawgs would of thumped Bama last night with Daniels at QB. TOESUCK should've went to the Weed Whacker Bowl.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2021)

I’m wondering if tOSU would’ve played more games would they have won?


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I’m wondering if tOSU would’ve played more games would they have won?


Yup! Not being able to play 5 or 6 more games really hurt them last night.


----------



## brownceluse (Jan 12, 2021)

Fields didn’t win Heisman. Check 
Fields didn’t win a NC. Check


I’m fine with that.....


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 12, 2021)

I'd be willing to bet that Fields is still the 2nd quarterback taken in the draft. They'll take into account his age, that he was hurt, and he didn't have all of his weapons. Day is a heck of a coach to not make excuses and keep it as close as it was. I still think that Saban's best coaching job was last year when they had so many players out and still only lost two games.


----------



## Batjack (Jan 12, 2021)

bullgator said:


> They were in Miami


Sorry.. to much rum last night. I meant when he TRIED to coach the doll-fins.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 12, 2021)

Batjack said:


> Sorry.. to much rum last night. I meant when he TRIED to coach the doll-fins.


No worries buddy. We Bama fans here silly stuff like that all the time


----------



## Silver Britches (Jan 12, 2021)

Fields seems like a good guy. I do wish him nothing but the best in the NFL. He has all the tools to become a fine pro QB. Maybe he'll go ahead and turn pro.


----------



## bullgator (Jan 12, 2021)

Batjack said:


> Sorry.. to much rum last night. I meant when he TRIED to coach the doll-fins.



I knew what you meant.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 12, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Fields seems like a good guy. I do wish him nothing but the best in the NFL. He has all the tools to become a fine pro QB. Maybe he'll go ahead and turn pro.


He's gone. You haven't seen the press conference yet? Bama fans were on him pretty good last night when he was walking off the field. He told them 'Y'all keep marrying your cousins while I go to the NFL! It was hilarious. Reporter asked him about it and he said that it was taken out of context! Look it up. It's hilarious


----------



## jiminbogart (Jan 12, 2021)

DAWG1419 said:


> View attachment 1060084


Typical UGA logic. "We're the best loser!"


----------



## James12 (Jan 12, 2021)

BamaGeorgialine said:


> He's gone. You haven't seen the press conference yet? Bama fans were on him pretty good last night when he was walking off the field. He told them 'Y'all keep marrying your cousins while I go to the NFL! It was hilarious. Reporter asked him about it and he said that it was taken out of context! Look it up. It's hilarious



No way this was said ?


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

brownceluse said:


> I’m wondering if tOSU would’ve played more games would they have won?


Absolutely


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

Silver Britches said:


> Fields seems like a good guy. I do wish him nothing but the best in the NFL. He has all the tools to become a fine pro QB. Maybe he'll go ahead and turn pro.


I’m sure he will but wouldn’t it be great if he returned for another year?


----------



## lampern (Jan 12, 2021)

Those were the top two teams this year


----------



## mguthrie (Jan 12, 2021)

Twiggbuster said:


> I betting Fields stock is trending down.
> Clemson was an anomaly. Throw it out ?


What about his 50 TD season a year ago? Doesn’t count anymore?


----------



## lampern (Jan 12, 2021)

Fields kept trying and playing all game long

He didn't seem to quit


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 12, 2021)

jiminbogart said:


> Typical UGA logic. "We're the best loser!"


I didn’t make it up and I don’t really care. All this fields is better than fromm sure didn’t play out. You know good and well if he had showed out last night we would never hear then end of it.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2021)

lampern said:


> Those were the top two teams this year


? ? ? ?,,,,Bama, yeah, OSU, come on Man,where was their season?


----------



## lampern (Jan 12, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,Bama, yeah, OSU, come on Man,where was their season?



They beat Penn Sate and Clemson.............


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2021)

Twiggbuster said:


> Texas A&M should have went in before the media darling Buckeyes. 5 games less and a weak schedule. Whole thing was a joke. But Bama ...no joke.


This right here,,,,
Why the media loves OSU, without the The, is beyond me,,,,


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> ? ? ? ?,,,,Bama, yeah, OSU, come on Man,where was their season?


Just wondering who you all think should have been there if not OSU?


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 12, 2021)

James12 said:


> No way this was said ?


You can pull it up on YouTube


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2021)

lampern said:


> They beat Penn Sate and Clemson.............


Only a fluke they beat Clemson,,,,
What's a Penn state?


----------



## lampern (Jan 12, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Only a fluke they beat Clemson,,,,
> What's a Penn state?



Okay they beat Michigan State


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2021)

fairhopebama said:


> Just wondering who you all think should have been there if not OSU?


Texas A&M,,,,


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2021)

lampern said:


> Okay they beat Michigan State


? ? ? ?


----------



## fairhopebama (Jan 12, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> Texas A&M,,,,


Okay. But then if Bama would have blown them out everyone would have brought up the fact that Bama had already beaten them by 28 during the regular season.


----------



## BamaGeorgialine (Jan 12, 2021)

fairhopebama said:


> Okay. But then if Bama would have blown them out everyone would have brought up the fact that Bama had already beaten them by 28 during the regular season.


Better than the possibility of Clemson and ND playing for a 3rd time. Wait a minute. The committee knew that ND wasn't going to best Bama. That must have been a favor for the ND darlings


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2021)

fairhopebama said:


> Okay. But then if Bama would have blown them out everyone would have brought up the fact that Bama had already beaten them by 28 during the regular season.


I've said this for awhile,,,,they need an 8 or 16 team playoff similar to March madness,,,,
OSU should never even been in with the amount of games played,,,,

Just my opinion,,,,


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 12, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> I've said this for awhile,,,,they need an 8 or 16 team playoff similar to March madness,,,,
> OSU should never even been in with the amount of games played,,,,
> 
> Just my opinion,,,,


Heck why not do 64? All the meaningless bowls would have some meaning then. And would be so easy to pull off.


----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 12, 2021)

DAWG1419 said:


> Heck why not do 64? All the meaningless bowls would have some meaning then. And would be so easy to pull off.


You set it up like March madness, do away with the bowls,,,,


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 12, 2021)

Cmp1 said:


> You set it up like March madness, do away with the bowls,,,,


And you could have an answer in 5 games. Every level of foosball does it except the ncaa. But I guess we wouldnt have anything to bicker about


----------



## Madsnooker (Jan 12, 2021)

DAWG1419 said:


> I didn’t make it up and I don’t really care. All this fields is better than fromm sure didn’t play out. You know good and well if he had showed out last night we would never hear then end of it.


You guys saying Fromm is better then Fields is just laughable. Fields had a stellar season last year and out played Lawrence in the playoff game even though he lost. His receivers dropped 3 EASY tds in that game or he would have had stellar stats and they would have boat raced Clemson just like they did this year. To say Fields hasn't played good against good defenses is just laughable.

Fields won't use it as an excuse but anyone watching that game last night could clearly see he was playing no where near 100%. 

If you don't like Fields as a pup fan thats fine and I get it but you start losing cred when you start comparing him to Fromm.


----------



## DAWG1419 (Jan 12, 2021)

Madsnooker said:


> You guys saying Fromm is better then Fields is just laughable. Fields had a stellar season last year and out played Lawrence in the playoff game even though he lost. His receivers dropped 3 EASY tds in that game or he would have had stellar stats and they would have boat raced Clemson just like they did this year. To say Fields hasn't played good against good defenses is just laughable.
> 
> Fields won't use it as an excuse but anyone watching that game last night could clearly see he was playing no where near 100%.
> 
> If you don't like Fields as a pup fan thats fine and I get it but you start losing cred when you start comparing him to Fromm.


I didn’t say he was better nor worse. I don’t care.


----------



## Kowtown (Jan 13, 2021)




----------



## Cmp1 (Jan 13, 2021)

Kowtown said:


> View attachment 1060282


? ? ? ?


----------



## kmckinnie (Jan 13, 2021)

I ain’t going to lie ! The 1st quarter was a game. ?


----------

